# nurse volunteering/jobs



## cozzy66 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum. I'm looking for information on how to volunteer as a nurse in Mexico. I've found a lot of programs that will provide these opportunities, but require the volunteer to pay for them! Does anyone know of any clinics or programs that take on RNs from America? I am looking to do this in at least 1 year., not sooner, and for 1 month to start.
A little about me: I traveled in Mexico for 2 weeks in December and January. Went to Mexico DF (didn't like), Puebla, Oaxaca, Zipolite, Acapulco (didn't like). Ever since then, I can't stop thinking about the country and hope to move there in the future. Also, I'm an emergency room nurse in NYC, pursuing my masters degree as a nurse practitioner. 
What is it like for foreign nurses/nurse practitioners and physicians in Mexico? Are there any good articles I can read on the state of health care in Mexico?

Thanks!


----------

